# .05 BA BAC Water vs .09 BA BAC Water?



## IpamorelinGuy (Nov 3, 2022)

IV been using my regular supplier of Bacteriostatic water for years now..never had any problems..just recieved a few bottles shipment and now instead of the usual 0.9benzyl alchohol it now says  0.5 benzyl alchohol..i know the benzyl alchohol is the preservitive but will this make any difference when reconstituting peptides?thnx!


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 4, 2022)

BA is not a preservative it kills bacteria. Which is what preserv- anyway I recon with distilled water personally. I microwave long enough to get a rolling boil going and really quick cover with Saran wrap and stick in mini fridge to cool off. No issues to date.


----------



## buck (Nov 4, 2022)

I am guessing that .5% would work well enough to keep sterile water good to use. and can't see where it would harm PEDS at a lower dose. But as the pharma companies use .9% i stick with that when making my own.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 4, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> BA is not a preservative it kills bacteria. Which is what preserv- anyway I recon with distilled water personally. I microwave long enough to get a rolling boil going and really quick cover with Saran wrap and stick in mini fridge to cool off. No issues to date.



I hope to fuck that this is a joke


----------



## Butch_C (Nov 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I hope to fuck that this is a joke


Nah it's all good! What's life without an abscess hanging off you like a giant goiter! Nothing a little penicillin won't clear up just like that rash you get after banging the crack whore on the corner.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 4, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Nah it's all good! What's life without an abscess hanging off you like a giant goiter! Nothing a little penicillin won't clear up just like that rash you get after banging the crack whore on the corner.



Agreed.

You dont have to wrap it with the crack whore either, so long as you're "Really Quick"


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 4, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> BA is not a preservative it kills bacteria. Which is what preserv- anyway I recon with distilled water personally. I microwave long enough to get a rolling boil going and really quick cover with Saran wrap and stick in mini fridge to cool off. No issues to date.


I guess the 5 second rule applies when covering with Saran wrap?


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 4, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> BA is not a preservative it kills bacteria. Which is what preserv- anyway I recon with distilled water personally. I microwave long enough to get a rolling boil going and really quick cover with Saran wrap and stick in mini fridge to cool off. No issues to date.


WTF is this?

So I know a junky who uses puddle water in the gas station parking lot to dilute his fix, he has never had an issue... so according to your logic its ok and lets advise people to do it


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2022)

Edit


----------



## Badleroybrown (Nov 5, 2022)

I have used distilled water boiled again without filtering..
Of course I was using gh and finishing the vial in 2 days. 

Don’t know if I was lucky or the right thing to do but there was a minute a year or so ago where you couldn’t get it.
So I made due
No abscess or anything…
Good


----------



## IpamorelinGuy (Nov 6, 2022)

ok lol i dont know how the post went off into making your own water and crack whores haha but def have no interest in making my own water...or crack whores for that matter haha .but im asking the question purely about if the amount of benzyl achohol preservitive could alter reconstitution ..specifically 0.5% on this one and then regular 0.9%benzyl alchohol we see in all/most other BAC water
so a few days ago went to mix a bottle of cjc1295 nd it did not completly dissolve and it took almost 2 hours of gentle rolling in finger tips to finally dissolve and even then it still did not look right..i threw that bottle out as that has never happned before and not taking any chances ..(usually would just throw this bac water out and repurchase the usual .09 but  I have 10 of them so alot of $ to just throw out) but before I mix Any other peptides and possibly screw them up im trying to figure out if maybe just this batch of cjc 1295 is bunk
or if its possible it cud have anything to do with the Bac water being only .5% benzyl alchohol instead of the usual .9%
other details..
- I use standard 1:2 ratio for dissolving (5mg dissolved with 2.5ml)
-bac water brand new just popped the top that day
 -company is a legit medical supply ..it wasnt bought from any peptide source
- I mixed 1 bottle of ipamorelin before this with it with no problem but obv they are 2 different compounds
and TY guys for your opinions


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 6, 2022)

Edit


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 6, 2022)

Never mind


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 8, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I have used distilled water boiled again without filtering..
> Of course I was using gh and finishing the vial in 2 days.
> 
> Don’t know if I was lucky or the right thing to do but there was a minute a year or so ago where you couldn’t get it.
> ...


I am quick to use after I recon as well. Two days max. Never had an issue. And I usually use bac I am poor at the moment and have to make do.


----------



## Berkey (Nov 11, 2022)

IpamorelinGuy said:


> ok lol i dont know how the post went off into making your own water and crack whores haha but def have no interest in making my own water...or crack whores for that matter haha .but im asking the question purely about if the amount of benzyl achohol preservitive could alter reconstitution ..specifically 0.5% on this one and then regular 0.9%benzyl alchohol we see in all/most other BAC water
> so a few days ago went to mix a bottle of cjc1295 nd it did not completly dissolve and it took almost 2 hours of gentle rolling in finger tips to finally dissolve and even then it still did not look right..i threw that bottle out as that has never happned before and not taking any chances ..(usually would just throw this bac water out and repurchase the usual .09 but  I have 10 of them so alot of $ to just throw out) but before I mix Any other peptides and possibly screw them up im trying to figure out if maybe just this batch of cjc 1295 is bunk
> or if its possible it cud have anything to do with the Bac water being only .5% benzyl alchohol instead of the usual .9%
> other details..
> ...


Was the CJC kept in the freezer prior to reconstituting? Some times it tends to take longer for the pucks to dissolve that way but two hours seems a bit long?

As for the BA, I would stick to .9%. We know that it works to keep bacteria from growing. Sure, .5% may work as well but I’d stick to the tried and true method.

I’m also just the new guy here..


----------



## IpamorelinGuy (Nov 13, 2022)

thanks for the reply..nope I keep non mixed peptides in room temperature and keep bac water in refrigerator after popping the top...iv never even remotely had a problem with my supplier of bac water for the past 5 years but for some reason they only carry bacteriostatic with the 0.5% now..i think im guna dump all these and play it safe like you guys said and just get some new bac water...wats a good bac water supplier these days?


----------



## Berkey (Nov 13, 2022)

IpamorelinGuy said:


> thanks for the reply..nope I keep non mixed peptides in room temperature and keep bac water in refrigerator after popping the top...iv never even remotely had a problem with my supplier of bac water for the past 5 years but for some reason they only carry bacteriostatic with the 0.5% now..i think im guna dump all these and play it safe like you guys said and just get some new bac water...wats a good bac water supplier these days?


I have been using e bac-water dot com the last couple times I had to order but I read somewhere that some people never received their order.
Like I said I’ve used them twice with no issues but I read those reviews after my last order.


----------

